# Liftgate issues



## Rochelle (Apr 28, 2015)

I have had my 2015 Murano for two weeks now and seem to have problems with the liftgate. It will not open with the key, nor from inside the cabin or manually. It has a power door switch, which I have ensured is in the on position. I also switched it off and tried to open it manually. Is there a factory reset we can do? Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Besides being unable to get my groceries out of the trunk, I love it.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

There is a "Power Door" ON/OFF switch in the Glove Box. top left corner. Could that one be in the OFF position?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I had that issue when I was supposed to take delivery. So the dealership kept it for another day as they could not "get the computer reprogrammed". Well, the next day a rather embarrassed tech guy told me they had no known about the on/off button in the glove box.


----------



## Upset (Apr 4, 2017)

I have 2015 Nissan Murano and am going to the shop for the 3rd time with the issue ....The lift gate will not open by any method !! The first two times we were told they re-set it and it was fine. Two weeks later we had to pull our groceries out the back seat!! Today I suggested they replace the motor or whatever the mechanism is called that controls this. Unless they find it defective they can't do it..REALLY ! It is not working !!

Any ideas on what the problem is and how to get it corrected???


----------



## martyrae (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi. Did you find a solution for this? I have the same issue with my 2012. In fact, it also drained my battery (over a 4 day period when I wasn't driving it)!!! They told me it was my battery and said it need to be replaced...only to have the lift not work a week and a half later! grrrr. When I called the dealership the service rep said I'd have to pay to have it looked at again. ?????? This is after the battery had been replace (and I had verified with them that it was in fact the issue that was causing the lift gate not to work). It's 6 months later and I now have time to take it in (I've been off for a week and not driving car). I went to start my car and again, the battery has been completely drained again!

Interested to see if the issue you had with your lift was because of a relay issue or something electrical that caused it to continue to pull power from the battery.

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

*Rochelle, 

I hope you found your answer in the forum.

There is a switch on the left side of the glove box that enables the lift gate. Switch it. *


----------



## berndog (Aug 22, 2017)

I had the same problem after I put something in the glove box. It shut that button off. I checked it and switched it on and it works perfectly again. Thanks for the info...


----------



## glenn_hawkins (Aug 15, 2018)

2011 Murano SL liftgate problem. We recently replaced the battery. Now our problem is the liftgate. trying to use the mechanism in the back on the outside to open the liftgate will not work, and when it is open, pushing the button will not close it. 

The button in the front seat and the FOB will operate it both to open and close.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## jarturocastaneda (Oct 2, 2018)

*Liftgate won't open.*

I own a 2017 Murano with 13,300 km. I got it brand new from the dealership and last weekend my the liftgate stop working. The only way to open it is manually, that requires to climb from the back seat into the trunk and on the back of the liftgate there is a little gap where you can see a trunk release ( with a flash light). The only thing you have to do is use a flat screwdriver and stick it in and drag it from left to right and it will open the liftgate.
The only problem by doing this is that once I close the liftgate and I start to drive, there is a beeping sound coming from the trunk that won't disappear unless the car comes to a total stop.

So I took the car to a dealership close to work and apparently they know about this issue. They took my car inside for about 15 min. and fixed the problem. I asked them what was the problem? They told me that they don't know what is causing this issue and the only thing that needed to be done was to re-set the liftgate. The next day, I had to go back to Nissan, but this time I went back to the dealership that sold me the car, and only to find out that they didn't have a chance to help me for the moment and I need to make an appointment for the next day to see how they can help me. 

I will keep you posted once I find out what is the problem with this liftgate.


----------



## Jody Presti (Nov 25, 2018)

What ended up happening with your car? I'm the original owner of a '15 SL with 43k mi. The car has been in for the liftgate issue 7 times. They replaced the motor on the first visit when it was 3 months old. Every other time, they have 'reset the computer' or blamed it on a cargo mat. 

Now that the car is 3 months out of warranty, I called Nissan Consumer Affairs and the rep said it was very unlikely that they could help me. I've had various other non-related issues and literally want to push this thing into a river. Was expecting better.


----------



## jarturocastaneda (Oct 2, 2018)

Last thing they did to my murano was to change the door lock re-set and re-calibrate the door. So far after 4 weeks no issues .


----------



## Almich (Apr 1, 2019)

I own a 2015 Pathfinder Platinum, my tail gate issue started back in July 2018, the dealer replaced the motor and brackets, surprise, surprise it wasn't covered by the extended warranty I had purchased so i was on the hook for a little over $2000.00. Six months later (February 2019) same problem, what the mechanics did that time??? but the dealer was so kind I only had to pay for the diagnostic so a little over $100.00. reading what has happened with previous submitter so had their battery replaced and sure enough I would have to dig up my old bills, I had the battery replaced at the dealer too, it my have had something to do with it but who knows?

today 6 weeks after the last fix, I had to bring my Pathfinder for the same issue, the tail gate still doesn't work. I'm not too excited to find out how much it will cost me this time, what need to be fixed but what really excite me is to know how long it will last this time.

would be nice to have a chat with the quality control guy at the assembly line.

it's my second Pathfinder previous to this one I had a 2008 and never had any issue, should have kept it. A saleman convinced me for another one, the price was right so why not.

I'll keep you posted on the cost and duration of the fix or maybe my new purchase.


----------



## Chuy (Oct 3, 2019)

jarturocastaneda said:


> *Liftgate won't open.*
> 
> I own a 2017 Murano with 13,300 km. I got it brand new from the dealership and last weekend my the liftgate stop working. The only way to open it is manually, that requires to climb from the back seat into the trunk and on the back of the liftgate there is a little gap where you can see a trunk release ( with a flash light). The only thing you have to do is use a flat screwdriver and stick it in and drag it from left to right and it will open the liftgate.
> The only problem by doing this is that once I close the liftgate and I start to drive, there is a beeping sound coming from the trunk that won't disappear unless the car comes to a total stop.
> ...


Any update I have the same issue and so far the dealer had re-set it 2 times now.


----------



## Sopel (Jul 16, 2020)

Upset said:


> I have 2015 Nissan Murano and am going to the shop for the 3rd time with the issue ....The lift gate will not open by any method !! The first two times we were told they re-set it and it was fine. Two weeks later we had to pull our groceries out the back seat!! Today I suggested they replace the motor or whatever the mechanism is called that controls this. Unless they find it defective they can't do it..REALLY ! It is not working !!
> 
> Any ideas on what the problem is and how to get it corrected???


I have 2015 Murano Platinum with 40k km, liftgate stopped opening 4 times already. Each time I reset it by unplugging the battery, the 5th time I did it and it did not open. I tried again by cleaning the battery terminals and no go... Very frustrating.


----------



## Fastfix (Jul 31, 2020)




----------

